# I need  a place to train...



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

I recently acquired a set of swords. I have been training with them a little on my own but I realize I cannot really get anywhere without a real dojo and an instructor. Does anyone know of a place in the New York State area that teaches kendo? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know how far away you are from New York City, but maybe you can try out the NYC Kendo Club.  If you are interested in traditional Japanese sword arts, there is the Shutokukan Dojo.  I really don't know anything about these two schools (found them through a Google search), but I'm sure you can call them for more information.

By the way, the Yagyu Shinkage Ryu being taught at the Shutokukan Dojo is from the Owari branch.  They aren't associated with where I train, which is the Edo branch.  Just an FYI.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 5, 2006)

> I recently acquired a set of swords. I have been training with them a little on my own but I realize I cannot really get anywhere without a real dojo and an instructor. Does anyone know of a place in the New York State area that teaches kendo? Any help will be appreciated.


First, you don't "train" with them on your own, you "play" with them on your own. Second, it is a very dangerous thing to do. Third, you probably want to do some research and figure out just what it is you wish to learn. A good place to start is the Sword Arts FAQ here ... http://www.kendo-sask.com/swordfaq.htm Kendo is a sport that has its roots in Japanese swordsmanship. Fast, furious, and very loud. Lots of fun actually, and quite physical. Iaido and kenjutsu are arts for learning the use of a Japanese sword. They are devided into old schools (koryu) and new schools (gendai). Old schools tend to be harder to gain entrance, and are quite demanding on the students. It's why they are still around after several hundred years. The Shutokukan dojo which Swordlady pointed out is a koryu dojo. The instructors are quite dedicated to their arts and supportive of other koryu arts. Here's a link to their web site http://www.koryu.com/ Lots of good information there. Here's a place to gain more information .. the Iaido Journal http://www.ejmas.com/tin/tinsplash.htm

There are several other places to learn the Japanese sword in New York. After researching and familiarizing yourself with the arts, come back and let us know your location and we will try and give you a list of options in your area. Luckily there are some!

Good luck,


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2006)

There is Kendo in Buffalo (Mr. Kimura in Cheektowaga). There used to be iaido in Syracuse; I don't know if that's still true. Many aikido schools will have something along these lines.

As mentioned, make sure that Japanese swordsmanship is what you need. Western fencing might work for you too, and that's somewhat easier to find.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 5, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a place in the New York State area that teaches kendo?


You might want to be a bit more specific. "The New York State area" is a wee bit bigger than, say, "the Philadelphia area."


----------



## tempus (Oct 2, 2009)

This is an old post, but maybe some new schools have opened up over the years.  I was curious if anyone knows of any schools in the orange county NY area?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a good group for Historical European Swordsmanship in OC (Tustin). You can find them at the Pendant RMA forum: http://pendant.forumotion.net

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Brandt (Jan 17, 2010)

We are starting a group in the South Austin Texas area if any one is interested.  More of a club than a class. there are several Blades styles hoping to attend.


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Aug 19, 2010)

tempus said:


> This is an old post, but maybe some new schools have opened up over the years.  I was curious if anyone knows of any schools in the orange county NY area?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary



Necro-posting because I'd like to know if anybody knows/can answer?


----------

